# Anyone here ever PUSH A MAN DOWN STAIRS!?



## KChagga (Aug 6, 2003)

Well not really in life, but virtually.
Go here and download dismount and truck dismount.
http://jet.ro/dismount

In the first game you control the heading, pitch, force, and location of where you push the man.  The more he gets injured the higher the score.  My top score so far is 70k.

In truck dismount you drive a truck into a wall and the more damage the higher the score.  You control speed, ramps and their positions, and the position of the man.  I'm not as good at this one, but it is still amusing in a sick kind of way.

I want to see what kind of high scores people can get on this.  That way I'll know if I'm doing o.k. or just horrible.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

this is twisted. it seems wrong to have so much fun doing something so dastardly.




 but i iwll not stop


----------



## MojoGM (Aug 6, 2003)

*This is VERY amusing*

It may be just dumb luck (it probably was), but I got a score of 54,000 on my first try.

Have not been able to come close to that since, though.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Aug 6, 2003)

My top score on the poor guy on the stairs is 343,167. I'm really good at throwing people down stairs apparently...  didn't know about the truck game, thanks, now I have a new obsession.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Aug 6, 2003)

It'd be funnier if instead of a man you had an old woman, and instead of a truck, you had a schoolbus full of children.

TS


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 6, 2003)

I have been the one who WAS PUSHED down the stairs; it wasn't amusing, so much as scary and painful.

   -The Gneech


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2003)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *My top score on the poor guy on the stairs is 343,167. I'm really good at throwing people down stairs apparently...  didn't know about the truck game, thanks, now I have a new obsession. *




How on earth did you manage to do that???

My high is a paltry 48,405.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How on earth did you manage to do that???
> 
> My high is a paltry 48,405. *




Maybe he added a 3 in front of that?

I don't think thats possible without expoiting some kind of bug.

My high was in the low 50,000's.


----------



## Arc (Aug 6, 2003)

I've been playing this for a couple months now. It's quite possible to get scores in the 200 thousand range, you just need to find one of the few combos that ends up getting lots of head hits. 'Course, it's hard to replicate them once you find 'em, but still doable.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 6, 2003)

Man...My best ever (and this is after a couple of years of playing) is in the high 60k's.

Hundreds of thousands? Man.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 6, 2003)

just to spur discussion (and to point out how horribly un-hip I am), I'll ask a rhetorical question:

Why is it OK to have a thread that advocates abusing innocent anonymous people, whereas it's not OK to abuse innocent anonymous people on these boards?


----------



## Uruk (Aug 6, 2003)

There are a couple bugs where the guy'll just kind of writhe and twitch on the steps and you'll get a ton of points.  It's been awhile, but I think if you hit him in the forehead it'll do weird stuff.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

Because these aren't real paople and the people on the boards, while anonymous are still real.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm having more fun with the truck.   54,000 is my best with it.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 6, 2003)

MAn..Truck Dismount! ...it's a whole new world of "hours I'm never getting back" 

Thanks for the post kchagga


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

...stupid double post


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

79,600 on stairs! No trick. It was a legitamate fall.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Aug 6, 2003)

MY high after about an hour of playing was close to 76,000.  

What a fun game.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 6, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Because these aren't real paople and the people on the boards, while anonymous are still real. *



Since I know ya, Ash (Mr. Tsimisce):

You see no potential dangers (in principle) in using abusing others as a form of entertainment?

no danger whatsoever?
The kid just magically will "know" when it's appropriate, and when it isn't?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

Be sure to post your heading, pitch and relative force for funny falls.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 6, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Since I know ya, Ash (Mr. Tsimisce):
> 
> You see no potential dangers (in principle) in using abusing others as a form of entertainment?
> 
> ...




Oh, I didn't say vialance as entertainment was 100% healthy. I just said it was different. You'll be hard pressed to find a bigger supporter of violant entertainment than me.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Aug 6, 2003)

I didnt feel pitch and angle really seemed to change things that much... I'm still in doubt if more force or less force is better too.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 6, 2003)

Regarding the 300+ scores... It's possible, but not 'legit', per say... It's a bug, where sometimes you get a really really ungodly damage rating for no particular reason. It's not reliable enough to "exploit" or anything, it just sometimes happens.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 6, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *just to spur discussion (and to point out how horribly un-hip I am), I'll ask a rhetorical question:
> 
> Why is it OK to have a thread that advocates abusing innocent anonymous people, whereas it's not OK to abuse innocent anonymous people on these boards? *




The guy on the stairs is an orc.


----------



## KChagga (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm glad other people like this. I was worried that I had just become to sick in the head   I find that in these games it almost more fun to just make the little bugger twirl a lot on his fall then to make huge points.
For example take a heading of about 315 and a pitch of -75 with maximum force on one of his feet.  The poor little guy just about does a whole flip before he hits the stairs. 
Anyone concerned about the morality of the game read the story at the beginning of the game.  The guy wants you to shove him down the stairs, so don't feel bad.  He wants you to do it.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Aug 6, 2003)

KChagga said:
			
		

> *
> For example take a heading of about 315 and a pitch of -75 with maximum force on one of his feet.  The poor little guy just about does a whole flip before he hits the stairs. *




    Use the same setting on the head... it stretches his neck in a wierd way....


----------



## Anabstercorian (Aug 6, 2003)

BryonD said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The guy on the stairs is an orc. *




Exactly.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2003)

KChagga said:
			
		

> *Well not really in life, but virtually.*




Virtually? Nope. Never.

The less said about really in life, the better.


----------



## Paragon (Aug 6, 2003)

as long as we are talking about pushing people down stairs:



Paragon http://www.jonathonrobinson.com/3.0/web/webtsos.html


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 6, 2003)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Exactly.  *



What he said.


----------



## Paragon (Aug 6, 2003)

double post.


----------



## Azure Trance (Aug 6, 2003)

Dude. I almost slipped down the stairs this morning. I thumped on my feet a couple times.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 6, 2003)

A funny little game, although I never came over 50k points, yet ... 

It's especially fun to kick the poor orcs feet away 

Edit:

If you leave pitch and heading at 0 and shove with minimum force you'll almost always do 70-90k damage ... cheap, though


----------



## Xeoble (Aug 7, 2003)

82262


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 7, 2003)

Personally, I like putting heading at 0°, pitch at -90°, and pushing with Minimum force on the torso or neck.  He hops a bit, then comes back down into a sitting position.  After a few seconds, he slowly tumbles down the stairs, almost like he fell asleep.  Hilarrious.

Full force at heading 0° pitch 0° on a leg results in some nice cartwheeling motions!

//Enjoying this waaayyy too much!

*edit* High score: 75K+


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 7, 2003)

Hehe, high score: 85673


----------



## Jeremy757 (Aug 7, 2003)

I fell down some stairs recently and almost killed some old ladies.  I would have smushed them real good, but apparently my large frame is easily spotted in peripheral vision.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2003)

PAK CHOOIE UNF

Do you have stairs in your house?


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 7, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Do you have stairs in your house? *



....why yes, I do. *looks around all furtive-like*


----------



## BryonD (Aug 7, 2003)

122315

Not quite certain how it happened.

Was working a  twirling upward thrust to the right arm.  Scored 50,000+ consistently and 70,000+ several times.  Suddenly scored 122315.  Only thing I noticed was a really high score on both the head AND the neck.  Couldn't do it again.  Second highest score is 78449.


----------



## Gothmog (Aug 7, 2003)

Hoody Hoo!  I legitimately got 126, 252!!!  Here were the settings I used.

Targeted body part: Left upper arm
Force: 2 bars from max
Facing: 9.58 degrees
Pitch: -43.88 degrees

On the fourth stair from the bottom, it looked like his head shot off his body, but I guess it reattached, because by the time he hit the ground, it was back on (although under his body).


----------



## Shirt Guy John (Aug 7, 2003)

82,626... man this game kicks ass... and it just feels so wrong.


----------



## Numion (Aug 7, 2003)

88 thousand .. remember to have some spin there! 

EDIT: 102+ thousand!!!!" OMG, did his head come of?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *The kid just magically will "know" when it's appropriate, and when it isn't? *




Wow! All these years I've had MAGICAL powers, and I didn't even know it!

I should stop using boring descriptions like "Conscience," "Upbringing," and "Being Able to Seperate Reality from Fantasy."

Wulf


----------



## haiiro (Aug 7, 2003)

I love the stair dismount game, but I'd never seen the truck dismount game. Thanks!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 8, 2003)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *I have been the one who WAS PUSHED down the stairs; it wasn't amusing, so much as scary and painful.
> 
> -The Gneech *




Ditto, but due to a panicked grab I ended up taking the pusher down with me, and landed on top of him at the bottom.  

Still ended up hurting like heck though. 

The Auld Grump, ah the joys of Catholic School...


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 10, 2003)

Arc said:
			
		

> *I've been playing this for a couple months now. It's quite possible to get scores in the 200 thousand range, you just need to find one of the few combos that ends up getting lots of head hits. 'Course, it's hard to replicate them once you find 'em, but still doable. *




I'm just about reachting 40k with the truck, but I want to see some of these high-scoring hits. 

Can people post videos of their best hits? Is there a way to capture replays to a file?

CZ


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 12, 2003)

75.  

It's not like I don't have it in me, just, somehow, his arm whipped around and he squatted down before leaning back on the top part.  

Too bad you can't hit the joints more, like the knees or hips, as that really sends people flying - no stairs required.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 12, 2003)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm just about reachting 40k with the truck, but I want to see some of these high-scoring hits.
> 
> ...




I liked this one (see image below).  The truck hit the ramps, smashed into the wall, and started to tip over.  It rocked a little bit, and the driver slid off the seat to the ground, and the truck promptly fell on top of him.  My highest score with Truck Dismount, i think.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 13, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I liked this one (see image below).  The truck hit the ramps, smashed into the wall, and started to tip over.  It rocked a little bit, and the driver slid off the seat to the ground, and the truck promptly fell on top of him.  My highest score with Truck Dismount, i think. *




Nice. I've been trying to get it to land on him with no luck. 

However, yesterday, I managed to permanently lodge his head through the "grill" of the truck, with his body hanging in front. He just hung there wiggling by his neck forever, adding up the points. Total was about 75,000!

CZ


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, I've got the guy stuck in the windshield and grill before, but the score never climbed above about 25,000 - 30,000.  

I still want to see if anyone can score in the six-digit range, and be able to reproduce the results, and have others reproduce them as well.


----------



## Mynex (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's my scores.. and I got the truck to sit on it's end. 

THAT took a while... I can almost get it to stand on it's nose, and I've gotten it to flip twice now... 

Getting to where I can consistently hit high 40's low 50's, but 61k is my tops for the Truck Dismount.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Aug 14, 2003)

Anyone throw him out of the truck and over the wall?


----------

